# 2001 Nissan Sentra 1.8L Automatic (ECM)



## Roywb62soon (Aug 16, 2017)

Due to the fact that my car started running rough with little acceleration, I got a diagnostic check at Firestone after the check engine light came on. They said my vehicle needed 3 of the 4 Coils replaced and the ECM was going bad. After the diagnostic check the vehicle would only run 5-10 mph getting it back home. I changed all 4 coils (coil on plug) and went ahead and changed the spark plugs. Afterwards the car runs great in PARK and accelerates fine BUT as soon as I put it in drive it runs really poor with little acceleration. Does that sound like ECM problem? Thanks


----------

